# Suggestions needed to get serious mats out of hair



## joy2grow (Apr 10, 2006)

DD hates to have her hair washed or brushed and throws a huge fit when I try. As a consequence I've allowed her hair to become awfully matted in the back







and I'm not sure if there is any hope of getting them out. Before I give her a pixie cut, I thought I'd post and see if any of you have ideas. TIA


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

I was like this when I was little & every once in a while my mom would put a ton of conditioner in my hair & comb it out. then she would wash it to get the cond out. I wish she had just given me a pixie cut b/c I hated having my hair combed. As an adult I've kept my hair short (or had dreads) b/c it knots up so easily


----------



## twinergy (Mar 30, 2008)

I find it easier to comb tangles out of my hair if I put a lot of conditioner in it then comb it out while, at the same time, rinsing the conditioner out. They make combs for wet hair.


----------



## twinergy (Mar 30, 2008)

Something else, maybe your DD would be interested in wearing braids to help keep the tangles down.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

When DD2 broke her collarbone, she refused to let me touch her hair, I obviously wasn't going to push it. It got so bad that I resorted to just cutting the mats out and giving her a shorter haircut. Before and after that though, I have to be very proactive about keeping her hair tangle free. I use detangling spray twice a day on it, in the morning and after her nap. Her hair mats SOO easily, it is very fine. I can't skip it once or else it ends with much screaming on her end while I trying to work through massive tangles. Sigh.

Good luck.


----------



## joy2grow (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I will likely go ahead and cut her hair and then create a twice daily regimine as Peony suggests. It get so bad so quick and I don't want this to be a terrible experience for either of us.


----------



## joy2grow (Apr 10, 2006)

Much to my amazement I actually got her hair back to square one today







I put on globs of conditioner and then used my fingers to slowly separate the knots in each matted section. DD was in the tub and I gave her little new-to-her household objects to explore. She was so engrossed she didn't clue in to all the tugging - I never would have imagined it would be this easy!

I'm so happy I get a second chance to take care of her hair w/o having to chop it all off







It's only shoulder length at almost 3yo - it grows very slowly.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

My DD has mega curls, she gets dreds in just a few days. She also hates letting me comb it out. I get her brother in the tub with her (he's 5) and ask him to sing with her and play with the rubber ducks anything to be a distraction. if she is engaged enough with him she'll not be bothered by my putting in conditioner, letting it sit, putting in more conditioner and gentle combing out the dreds.

one time I resorted to sitting her in the high chair, giving her a bunch of frozen peas (a favorite snack) and rolling the high chair out to the living room in front off the TV. She was completely enthralled with whatever was on and I was able to comb out the dreds.


----------

